# How much would you pay for a domain name?



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

10 g's for airpro.com is a bit ridiuclous. deckcleaner.com which would allow me to compete with Wolmans and the big boys in organic search was nowhere near that though well into the 4 digits.


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

I just picked up deckcraft.com for $250. It's not my business name yet, but I've realized that I need to get the word "deck" in my business name to help on the branding end of things. I've been looking for a domain for a while and the one I wanted was for sale for $2,100. When I first thought of deckcraft (my current company name is C&D Woodcraft), I looked it up and was for sale, via an offer. I bid $250 and won, don't know if I paid too much, but I thought it was a pretty good find, especially since the original one I wanted was $2,100.
I think having a .com is huge over .net, .biz, etc


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Woodcrafter74 said:


> I just picked up deckcraft.com for $250. It's not my business name yet, but I've realized that I need to get the word "deck" in my business name to help on the branding end of things. I've been looking for a domain for a while and the one I wanted was for sale for $2,100. When I first thought of deckcraft (my current company name is C&D Woodcraft), I looked it up and was for sale, via an offer. I bid $250 and won, don't know if I paid too much, but I thought it was a pretty good find, especially since the original one I wanted was $2,100.
> I think having a .com is huge over .net, .biz, etc


In my opinion it's a great name and great price. Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I just bought 6 more domains based upon your advice Nathan. Guess we will just have to see where they take me.


----------



## FCPWLLC (Jun 1, 2006)

Domains are great. I have some of the best in my industry. May or may not use them. But they will be of value to somebody.

Anybody looking for good Pressure Washing related domains can contact me. LOL (For real)

Nathan, I even have a couple you'd like.


----------



## electro (Mar 12, 2005)

Your post about being a nice guy reminds me of a great story that happened to a friend of mine. He was in the shoe business and when the internet first became popular he registered everyname he could think of for kids shoes. Last year, after he's been out of the shoe business for about 4 years, he gets a phone call from this gentleman who claims that 1 of his registered names is the name of his girlfriends new shoe store and since he's no longer in the business would he be willing to sell it a reasonable price, since they have no money left after opening this store. I think he asked my friend to sell for about $ 100.00. 
My friend then does a reverse search on the phone number finds out the name of this man's business and Google's it. Turns out he is not in the shoe business but in the registration of web name business. After my friend confronts him on his tactics. They come to an agreement of $ 10,000.00. Not bad for $ 20.00 investment.

Brian
http://www.yourcostcenter.com


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Nate, I was going to ask your blessing, but I didnt know how to get ahold of you, anyway I bought contractorsandpolitics.com and contractorpoliticaltalk.com. I didnt think you would mind, because you dont like the political stuff. 
Domains are (in my mind) a good investment. $8 to godaddy or wherever, and in essense you own a piece of cyberspace realty. And the same with realty its location, location, location.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Doortap.com $8 like two weeks ago.
There are a huge number of good sites that havent even been created yet.


----------



## AirPro (Oct 9, 2006)

PressurePros said:


> 10 g's for airpro.com is a bit ridiuclous. deckcleaner.com which would allow me to compete with Wolmans and the big boys in organic search was nowhere near that though well into the 4 digits.


Well, Air Pro was a spinoff of Coleman Air conditioning a few years back...they had an entire brand/line of A/C units with that badge on it for years. From what I hear, this guy bought the domain name from Coleman when they discontinued production for a large sum of $$.

And yes, that is the well known coleman corp. that you see in stores everyday, as in camping gear etc. They manufacture Air conditioners as well. 

edit: I doubt this is accurate but if it is, I'm calling this guy ASAP!

http://leapfish.com/domain_name_appr...url=airpro.com


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

AirPro said:


> edit: I doubt this is accurate but if it is, I'm calling this guy ASAP!
> 
> http://leapfish.com/domain_name_appr...url=airpro.com



Amazing!! MSN.com gets 22 million and microsoft.com gets a little over $4300 bucks. Mine gets over $8000.

Interesting, very interesting.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, a website, or anything else for that matter is only worth what someone else is willing to pay for it.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

apple.com gets over $46million


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

ABLE1 said:


> Amazing!! MSN.com gets 22 million and microsoft.com gets a little over $4300 bucks. Mine gets over $8000.
> 
> Interesting, very interesting.



I guess micorsoft's value pretty much sums up that this appraisal system is worthless.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

PressurePros said:


> I guess micorsoft's value pretty much sums up that this appraisal system is worthless.


He must have something against Bill Gates. I personally hate Microsoft. Most of thier software is a piss poor waste of ram and HD space.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok Nathan you really got my brain juices flowing.

So do you or anyone reading this have any suggestions for the right site to register a domain name??? Or is that just a small point?? And if you have a preference, why that one???

Yahoo
Godaddy
domain priced right
or
others???

Second question.

After seeing that domain names can be had for as little as $6.95 and I am paying a lot more. Is there a way to transfer and save some buck or am I just plain screwed at this time???

As always TIA.

Les


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

There are a lot of options but I have all of mine at www.GoDaddy.com. It's just easier to keep them all in one spot and I like the way they have their accounts set up. You can create folders and keep domains in different project files. That may not seem like that big of a deal but when you have 300 domain names like I do it gets to be important.

If you use the coupon code "diggnation" at checkout .com's cost $7.24/year at GoDaddy.com

You can transfer domains. It's kind of a crazy process but if you read the website it will guide you through.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nathan said:


> You can transfer domains. It's kind of a crazy process but if you read the website it will guide you through.



?? I thought the transfer process was between two individuals such as seller and buyer??

Is that considered the same if I am looking to save on the annual fee for a domain that I already have title to??? Like to transfer from *"Me"* to *"Myself"* type transaction and then *"I"* would be billed by GoDaddy at the reduced rate???

My concern would be that at the moment of transfer somebody would be ready to snag the domain at that exact moment or does that not happen during the transfer procedure??

This is all very interesting reading and a lot of thinking going on. I am sure that other brain juices are flowing as well. Good discussion Nathan, Thanks!!!

Les


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

If you do a transfer between to registrars you go through the same process as if you were buying it from someone else. Your just going to confirm it on one since and take it on the other. 

If you do it right nobody can "snag" it from you. It's a secure handshake process. 

Hopefully this conversation helps some people. I'm not guaranteeing anything but I view domains as new real estate of the future for businesses.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Hopefully this conversation helps some people. I'm not guaranteeing anything but I view domains as new real estate of the future for businesses.



I can agree that it has potential. And as in real estate you need to do it right. If not, well.................................................


----------



## sound building (Dec 24, 2006)

ABLE1 said:


> This is all very interesting reading and a lot of thinking going on. I am sure that other brain juices are flowing as well. Good discussion Nathan, Thanks!!!


There is a very good domain Forum around if not the best, 
" domainstate.com " 
There you find all the pros in the domaining business. Check the thread “ getting started“ It might be of help for you. 
And be care full, rather spend time reading than registering. Many people still believe they can make a big brake with a $ 8 registration but spend a fortune on senseless and commercially absolutely useless domain names not even bringing them back the reg fee in return.

The. mobi rush, which started at September, is over by now as more than 200.000 .mobi domains are already registered and its daub full it ever will take off, regardless of some lucky sales as laptop.mobi which went for $ 37.000,00 just a week ago, ore the poster boy of
.mobi = flowers.mobi, sold for $ 200.000,00. The only reason it was bought for this price was to heat up the market.

But if you do have a small business you should consider to save your business name under .mobi, as mobile devices will be used more and more commonly in the day-by-day action. 

Having the architect standing on site and making a quick search for a service it can be use full to get find in a directory with all your service data. 
If you want to make .mobi domians operational they require a different template adjusted to the device.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

sound building said:


> There is a very good domain Forum around if not the best,
> " domainstate.com "


Thanks, I figured there had to be a discussion group on this subject. It would have taken me a month to find this one. Thanks for the tip.

Les


----------

